# Has anyone dealt with a VERY small foreskin hole?



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

My sons opening is very very small. His urine would come out at a right angle to his body and his whole penis would balloon. His ped noticed it at one of his check ups late in his first year and had us watch it until the next check and if it did not get better then wanted us to think about circ (uh...yeah, thinking no!). It did not get better so she sent us to a ped urologist who told us that we would probably resolve it by pushing his skin back a couple times a day (not all the way, but just a little tension). That helped but I refuse to force it back. I don't know. It does not seem to bother him at all, does anyone know if there can be complications from it ballooning like that? If not, I would be fine with just leaving him alone until it retracts on its own. But if using the potty happens before that, then that leads to the problem of it comming out at a right angle.

Any suggestions?

Have a great day on purpose!
Mackenzie


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's not a problem. Let it be.










-Angela


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

The ballooning just means that the separation process has begun. Unfortunately, most American doctors are completely uneducated about intact male anatomy, including the way that the foreskin separates from the glans, which results in many unnecessary circ's. If it's not bothering him, then you have no problem.

How old is your ds?


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

He is 20 months. This has been going on since he was about 9 months or so that we have noticed.

Thanks for the reassurance!!


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

My son had the same thing...dr said we could stretch it a little everyday and give him warm baths a couple times a day. I did NOT stretch him but did give him the warm baths because he was very irritable when he'd urinate. The situation resolved on its own!


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

My son is almost four and his foreskin balloons when he pees. All that means is that the opening is still small and the foreskin has detatched from the head. Just normal development.

If it is still that way when he is starting to be sexually active, something might be done about it(steroid creams, manual stretching) but at that point, that decision would be up to him.

My younger son, 11mths, has ballooned when he pees for as ong as I have noticed and one side of his foreskin is slightly longer than the other, which tends to send the stream off to one side. Again, perfectly normal.

The only time for real concern is if your son is having trouble peeing(pushing, grunting, narrow or no stream of urine).

Here is some great info:

http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/aap/

Hope this is reassuring!

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

The opening of the foreskin needs be no larger than the opening of the urethra and I'm sure it's that large. The preputial opening in young boys is not elastic and forcing it to any significant degree can cause slight tears that will be repaired with scar tissue. When the time for retraction comes, your son's body will replace that non-elastic tissue with elastic tissue but if there is scar tissue, it will not be elastic and may make retraction difficult or impossible. This condition is called acquired phimosis.

The ballooning you have observed is simply an indication that the separation process has begun. His foreskin has at least partially separated from the glans but the opening has not become elastic yet. That's totally normal. It may be years before the opening becomes elastic so don't worry about it and don't rush it regardless of what any doctor tells you.

Frank


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

It is not so much the ballooning that concerns me, it is the urinating at a 90 degree angle (the stream is quite narrow, much more so than my older son). My older son had none of these issues so it is all new to me. Perhaps he will just have to urinate sitting down when that time comes which is no big deal to us. We just wanted som assurance that there are others, that is it not a huge problem and we got it.....THANKS!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

When the separation process is happening, the urinary opening and the preputial opening can become misaligned for a while. This usually causes "spraying" but it can also cause the stream to go off at an angle. When he becomes retractile, this will cease to be a problem as intact males retract their foreskin to some degree when they urinate standing and the foreskin doesn't enter into the equation at all. When they are sitting, it doesn't make any difference anyway retracted or not.

Frank


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I put Marcos on the toilet every morning when we wake up (we practice EC sort of part-time) He always pees for me. The ballooning is my favorite part! :LOL It's so cool!

ahem.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
The ballooning is my favorite part! :LOL It's so cool!

ahem.









So yet *again* guys get another cool thing to do with their penises (peni???)....they get to pee standing up (anytime, anywhere), writing their name in the snow, I've seen pics of dudes with a knot tied in it (to each his own), and now they get their very own balloon.....

it's *so* not fair!

I really can't do anything cool with my vagina (except allow an entire human being to enter the world through it, heh)







.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

My hubby said one of his fave things to do with his penis in the shower *short of well..you know* as a kid was hold the end of his foreskin closed, urinate so it would baloon out, then let it go mid stream and create an awful mess :LOL


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah! And circ'ed men don't even know this! I think it could be the one thing that convinces them to leave their sons intact, if only they knew! There should be an ad campaign: "Don't you want your son to be able to do more fun things with his penis? Don't circ!" :LOL


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InDaPhunk*
So yet *again* guys get another cool thing to do with their penises (peni

it's *so* not fair!

Yeah, but that's not even the half of it. We even get help. There are a variety of different strainers that are put in public restroom urinals like the one that has a propeller on it that you can make spin as you hit it and another that lets you aim and keep score.







:

Frank


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

If I had a penis I"d never leave the house.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Yeah, but that's not even the half of it. We even get help. There are a variety of different strainers that are put in public restroom urinals like the one that has a propeller on it that you can make spin as you hit it and another that lets you aim and keep score.







:

Frank

I *KNEW* IT!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks all. I feel lots better now and passed the info along to DH who feels LOTS better


----------



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

Sounds like you already have the feedback you were wanting...

but I'll add that my DS' penis does the same thing and there has been no problem. We started E.C at 2 mo. and it could be messy sometimes trying to get the aim right.


----------

